# CAO Black VR Full Fathom Five Cigar Review - Nice Box-Pressed Feel



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

An excellent look and feel, too bad the taste was only average. No rich maduro flavor, just plain old slightly fermented tobacco. Can't say I'd buy...

Read the full review here: CAO Black VR Full Fathom Five Cigar Review - Nice Box-Pressed Feel


----------

